

RefluxJS – A library for uni-directional dataflow inspired by ReactJS Flux - 0x4139
https://github.com/spoike/refluxjs

======
hoffer
I'm well underway on a large React app using Reflux for my flux implementation
and I'm loving it. It removes just enough boilerplate and adds just enough
sugar to keep your flux app sane. The string based event comparison in Flux's
dispatcher just didn't feel right to me. Reflux actions act as their own
dispatchers and works out great.

------
woah
Was just reading about McFly
[https://github.com/kenwheeler/mcfly](https://github.com/kenwheeler/mcfly)
yesterday morning. There's another library like this too, I think. Hopefully
the authors can all come together behind one of these things.

